# Where to live in KL?



## GoldenStateofMind (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello,

My wife and I will be moving to KL from Taipei later this year. We have a medium sized (well-trained) dog and a small cat. After doing some research, it seems like landed property (bungalow, townhouse, duplex, etc) is our only option, unless we want to roll the dice and see if anyone from the Home Owners Association complains.

My work location will be in Bangsar South. My wife and I like Bangsar and Damansara Heights. I don't have a firm budget yet, but I'd like to set the limit at 10,000 RM, but would prefer to pay around 7,000-8,000 RM per month. Safety is my number one concern since I will be at the office during the day, while my wife stays at home.

Properties that I like are Idamansara and Seri Beringin in Damansara Heights and The Ara in Bangsar. All are gated communities, but after doing some research online, it appears nothing is absolutely safe from home invasions.

I would really appreciate it if you could share your experiences living in KL, and if there are areas or properties that I should avoid. Also, if you could recommend other properties or areas that I should be looking at as well.

Thanks,

Richard


----------

